
Show HN: Internal wiki with diagrams for software and product teams - ajaskiewicz
https://github.com/livechat/octopus
======
bolchowka
Hi, I'm the author of Octopus. I'm still wondering why such a great tool as
Graphviz (graphviz.org) is not commonly used around the world. I just wanted
to show the world how productive this tool is.

Writing software diagrams in plaintext is absolutely a deal breaker for us. It
solves so many problems: no need for teaching people how to use external
diagram tools (such as draw.io or Gliffy), no need to remember passwords to
another app, super easy to edit a diagram (no need to move previous 20 pieces
around), super easy to share (it's plaintext!).

Any ideas why Graphviz is not as popular as it deserves to be?

------
n4s33r
Would be truly internal if it used ldap. Not sure I want to use firebase for
internal wikis

